# Moto Ti Le Champ Vs. 2006 Litespeed Teramo?



## jtrops (Jul 30, 2012)

I've been looking into the Le Champ Ti Heat (Rival) for a while now, and I'm pretty close to ordering. I found a 2006 Litespeed Teramo on Craigslist that looks like it's in great shape with a full Campy Centaur 3x10 gruppo, a new Easton EC70 fork, and Torelli Bormio wheels for $1100. So I wonder how it compares. To be fair the LS will need a saddle, and pedals, so add another 100-200 to the price. 

$1700 for the Le Champion, or $1300 for the Litespeed. I'm curious to hear if anyone has ridden both models, but I'm happy to hear any feedback.

Thanks,

Jerry


----------



## vautrain (Mar 1, 2012)

Did you get the Litespeed? I'd be tempted, with the Campy group and other bits. The saddle is not that big of a deal, you'd probably want/need a different saddle on the Le Champ, too.


----------



## jtrops (Jul 30, 2012)

I haven't pulled the trigger on either yet. The Litespeed is still out there. So, I take it that you think it's a pretty good deal for the LS? Is the Centaur stuff a good match up to the Rival in performance? I would guess that the Sram group is lighter, but that's not a deal breaker for me.

The Lightspeed is not very close, so to try it out I'll have to travel a bit. I'm only afraid that after all of that it won't be a good fit. As for the Moto LC I am fairly confident in the fit at this point. So, if the value makes the drive worth it I should go and check it out. What do you think?


----------



## vautrain (Mar 1, 2012)

How far is not close? I'd be willing to travel a bit to try it out, but your pain threshold might be different than mine, with regard to travel.

I think Campagnolo makes good stuff, I've never known anyone to be unhappy with it. I've never actually owned any Campy, so my opinion probably shouldn't mean much, but I think $1100 for a Ti Litespeed with 10-speed Campy components is not too shabby. See if you can get it for less, if you like it, and it fits. Argue that the drive cost you some money out of pocket (which it will, of course). How about $950? $1000?


----------



## jtrops (Jul 30, 2012)

Well, I bought the Litespeed. 

The frame is a 2006 large, and it was rebuilt with the Campy group in 2008 along with the Bormio wheels. The Easton fork was added recently, and it looks brand new. The bike is super clean, although the decals are ugly. I will strip them off in the next couple of days, and I may eventually put some older Teramo decals on that are nicer looking. The parts seem as nice as the Rival parts that I would have picked for the Moto. In the back of my mind I guess I still have a soft spot for Campy/. The size comes darn close to the Le champ 56, which is interesting because I was pretty sure I would go for a 53 in the Moto. After riding this bike I was sure it fit great. Interestingly I put it next to my old bike and the handlebar/saddle/crank positions seem very close. I'm glad I was able to try it out before buying, but I don't think I would have been at all upset if I had gone with the Moto (even in the 53).

Now to put my Dura Ace pedals and my Koobi saddle on it, and wait a few days for the rain and cold weather to hold up. The waiting is the hardest part. I may head up one of the canyons this Sunday to see how it handles at over 40. My old Razesa SLX inspires confidence on long high speed descents I can only hope this bike is as good.

I'll post pix once I have the crazy ugly huffy-esque decals off.


----------



## vautrain (Mar 1, 2012)

Sweet! Sounds like a great deal you got. Do post pics when you can. I'd probably go for SRAM or Campy stuff if I could afford to switch right now, I'm kind of tired of Shimano. My Moto Century Ti is a Ultegra/Dura Ace mix.


----------

